# How Often Can I Take Loperamide Hydrochloride?



## MrCurns (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm 99% sure i've got IBS (I'm due to have a blood test next month). Randomly, I will have a bloated stomach, lower belly pain and a need to unleash hell into my toilet. It's rubbish as it can happen at any time, I don't think i have trigger foods...hell, it can even happen when i don't eat.

What tends to trigger it most consistantly is stress. Now I'm going on my first vacation with my girlfriend for the next 4 weeks, and I'm aware she would totally understand my situation if i told her and was honest with her...at the same time, I'd prefer not for us to worry every time we eat, whether i'm going to need to do an explosion. It's not romantic. And only a little bit sexy.

I've been prescribed Colofac, but i don't think it works too well. I've taken it as recommended for the past week, and I'm currently lying on the bed after a lunchtime flare up. What does tend to work is Loperamide Hydrochloride aka immodium. Two tablets can ease any pain/problem relatively quickly and can last two days. Health-wise, would it be okay if for the next weeks I took two tablets once every other day?

I just wanted to ask the experts. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well for IBS-D they often have people taking Imodium 2X a day for maximum control, but you must not need nearly as much so every other day should be OK.

The studies with 2X a day were relatively long term study in IBSers over the course of several months.


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi MrCurns,

My experience with long-term (over 1 year) Immodium use was that one-half tablet (1mg) twice a day worked more reliably and consistently than one tablet (2mg) once a day. Everyone is different, so maybe two tablets once every other day would be best for you, but you might experiment with a few different dosing regimens before the trip (or during the first week, if you're leaving shortly).

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## lightlanterns (Sep 4, 2013)

Two imodium every other day sounds quite safe...it's all about listening to your body and seeing what youre tummy can tolerate...(on a side note: a previous gastroenterologist of mine told me you can take up to 30 imodium a day with no harmful side effects...he was a prick and I don't think he knew what he was talking about but I hope that puts you at ease a bit, lols) ... hope you have a lovely holiday


----------



## Skelty1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Like others it has worked for me...one dose and it calms everything down. Good to know that it is safe.


----------



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

I have been taking Imodium for over 10 years to control my IBS/diarrhea problems. Sometimes I take two tablets a day. Other times I'll take two tablets and won't need to take more for a few days. All depends. The doctors that I have spoken to about this seem perfectly fine with it and if you look up Imodium or loperamide as a keyword on this site, you'll see there are many people who take Imodium/loperamide routinely without issues. If I were in your shoes, I would not hesitate at all to take Imodium/loperamide as frequently as you need to during your vacation. Control your IBS. Don't let your IBS control you.😄


----------



## Faulty (Aug 31, 2013)

I had the exact same situation as you, was prescribed the same drug and for me it just didn't work.

And so I asked to be prescribed something like imodium and I got loperamide which I find works very well. I take 1 tablet (2mg) every 2 days, apart from sometimes flatus and bloating, it eases my symptoms and i've been doing this about a month now.

I have been reassured many times that there are no ill effects from long term use.


----------



## revshirley (Sep 20, 2013)

MrCurns said:


> I'm 99% sure i've got IBS (I'm due to have a blood test next month). Randomly, I will have a bloated stomach, lower belly pain and a need to unleash hell into my toilet. It's rubbish as it can happen at any time, I don't think i have trigger foods...hell, it can even happen when i don't eat.
> 
> What tends to trigger it most consistantly is stress. Now I'm going on my first vacation with my girlfriend for the next 4 weeks, and I'm aware she would totally understand my situation if i told her and was honest with her...at the same time, I'd prefer not for us to worry every time we eat, whether i'm going to need to do an explosion. It's not romantic. And only a little bit sexy.
> 
> ...


----------



## revshirley (Sep 20, 2013)

I've been dealing with what I cleverly call "Big D" for about six months. I have seen my internist, 2 gastroenterologists, and a dietician, and have learned from them that Imodium is truly safe. For me, it works best, but I think it's wise to experiment for yourself to determine the ideal dose for you and your lifestyle. And do share what's going on with your girlfriend (if you really believe she'll understand)--the process of hiding it from her will add to your stress level, and I for sure know that anxiety/stress are major triggers for "big D." I would also like to clarify what one replier said: "Imodium didn't work for me so I tried Loperamide and it works fine:--Imodium IS Loperamide--just look at the box! FYI, I only use 1 pill when I waken w/Big D....o/w and if I'm staying home, I skip it. Just as a general rule, don't take more meds than you need.
Good luck...have a great vacation!
Revshirley


----------



## bdnews (Jul 28, 2013)

i take 1 in the morning and 1 at dinner. that leaves my options open during the day if need one. my wife if a pharmacy tech for almost 40yrs and she stresses to me to keep count and never take more then 8mg a day (thats 4 tabs). for people like us routine doses are good. dosage limits are on the bottle. the drug is safe to use with no ill effects but you need to follow directions. she is on me about that all the time. i told her about the 30 a day and her jaw dropped. she watches my meds like a hawk since i am diabetic and hypertensive. and stress is a major factor for a flareup. since i left one job for another and my kids moved out i do much much better.


----------

